
A friend of mine has been trying to hire a new employee for her department - Tomte
https://twitter.com/TheWrongNoel/status/1194842728862892033
======
PeterStuer
Use the HR department for finding you more candidates, but never for screening
the applicants.

As a manager at any level hiring is probably the process with the most impact
on your company/department. Of course it will take time out of your
undoubtedly busy agenda, but if you are going to delegate or outsource
something, this should be the last thing on the list.

------
hbcondo714
This is why as a hiring manager I ask my HR department to grant me access to
their ATS (ex. RecruiterBox) so I can personally find resumes / cover letters
that match my open job requisition. HR uses these kind of questionnaires b/c
they get inundated with applicants and want a way to filter most of them out
so they only have to read just a few resumes and then work on the next job
role to fill for another department.

------
rootsudo
Fun idea.

Test works as intended:

Anyone that passes the HR screening - is declined. Anyone that fails is pulled
in for round two.

Just verify results w/ outliers - but if you're hiring for department, you
match the department. If everyone in the department scores a "1" but still
excels and does excellent work - who cares what the HR screening software
says?

~~~
perl4ever
"you match the department"

Isn't this going to be a violation of civil rights laws? Isn't this the sort
of thing people have been constantly attacking ML models for recently?

------
CapitalistCartr
Personality tests were devised as an aid to psychologists to use in conjuction
with therapy, never stand-alone. Using them for any purpose that they were not
tested, standardized for is Astrology.

There is _no_ automation for hiring; it's a harder problem than self-driving
cars.

------
ecf
Only people with a LinkedIn score above 75 were presented for us to choose
from for phone screens.

Like it or not, recruiting mostly revolves around employee referrals.
Everything past that is just some startup selling recruiters a piece of
software that will magically change their life and make their job easy.

Source: Had to reject numerous software requests from recruiting department
for shady, shady services.

------
jhayward
Apropos DHH's recent high-impact complaint about Apple's new credit card
basically shutting his wife out despite her higher credit rating than his.

Someone should do a running collection of all these "I'm sorry, that's the
algorithm" experiences. Perhaps there is such a thing already?

